# 24 Inch tires



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

So I need to get my tubes and tires.

I've been looking at the Kenda Small block 8s. Love the weight, but I'm worried about the traction. I'm on the east cost in MD, so while they look like good hard pack tire, I worry since our trails are really rooty & rocky. 

Any other suggestion?
The SB8 is 425 grams (24 x 1.95), 510 grams (24 x 2.1) 
Schwalbe Table Top 560 Grams (24 x 2.25) 560g


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Schwalbe Moe Joes are an excellent hard pack tyre and through the roots and rocks. About 420g for the 2.1 size in 24". They work well set up ghetto tubeless.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry for the plug, but I had a few kids test these. Rave reviews. Snyper


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

I just put some Rocket Rons 24 x 2.1" on my sons bike. They weighted 435g and 450g. I like the way way the snyper looks and know it would be a fast tire but I had a weight goal for my sons bike. The moe joes were my first choice but they were out. I also got some intense racelite tubes that came in at 115g each.


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

My kids have been on the SB8's and haven't had any issues with traction except for breaking. But they only run 15 psi and the DTC ( dual tread compound) really seems to work for them. My oldest dumps that thing into corners and I expect them to let loose but they hold tight. I did get some monster Kenda FR tires for shuttle days but mostly for pinch flat resistance. Then agian, We just have rocks on the not too may roots.


I had no luck finding RR or other tires in 24" ( in stock anyway)


----------



## surftime (Nov 15, 2010)

i think kids would like the volume and traction of a slightly bigger tire - i run my kids tires really low on air and get them some knobs so they dont skid all over the place when they go down something steep or a little rocky


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bholwell said:


> Sorry for the plug, but I had a few kids test these. Rave reviews. Snyper


Thanks but lot heavier than I want


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

TigWorld said:


> Schwalbe Moe Joes are an excellent hard pack tyre and through the roots and rocks. About 420g for the 2.1 size in 24". They work well set up ghetto tubeless.


Thanks, I think I'll go this route


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

If its traction your after with a descent weight these are the way to go.Shen Chin CST.
They came stock on a Spark RC jr 24. I've been tempted to change to Rocket Rons or Moe Joe's but the terrain he rides is often muddy & very technical so I've just left them.
I was shocked when I weighed them & each tire came in @ 500 grams.


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

xc71 said:


> If its traction your after with a descent weight these are the way to go.Shen Chin CST.
> They came stock on a Spark RC jr 24. I've been tempted to change to Rocket Rons or Moe Joe's but the terrain he rides is often muddy & very technical so I've just left them.
> I was shocked when I weighed them & each tire came in @ 500 grams.


Wow, 500g is lighter than I would have thought.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Duntov1967 said:


> Wow, 500g is lighter than I would have thought.


I also have not been able to find them.  CST tires are usually cheap, but I think it's only listed in their Taiwan catalog.

xc71, are they wire or foldable beads?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

IAmHolland said:


> I also have not been able to find them.  CST tires are usually cheap, but I think it's only listed in their Taiwan catalog.
> 
> xc71, are they wire or foldable beads?


It doesn't say on them, so I'm not sure.I wonder if it was a special run of tires for the Spark & Scale RC's.At 500 grams you would think they are foldable for the amount of knob on them, because I thought they would weigh in at 600 - 650 grams.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

IAmHolland said:


> I also have not been able to find them.  CST tires are usually cheap, but I think it's only listed in their Taiwan catalog.
> 
> xc71, are they wire or foldable beads?


I don't believe those are available aftermarket in the U.S., but take a look at the CST Tracer 24x1.95. I don't recall the weight, but I believe it is pretty good.


----------



## DavidHood (May 29, 2010)

24" mountain bike tires are hard to find. I'm looking for a 2.4" or 2.6" alternative to the Duro Wildlife Leopard 24 x 3" that comes standard on my Nimbus Oracle Unicycle. I might have to switch to a 26er so I can get a 26 X 2.4" Maxxis Ardent w/ folding bead like Kris Holm rides. Are they going to stop making 24" mountain bike tires? Does not seem there is much of a demand for them to continue to supply. Am I stuck with the Duro for life?


----------



## Duntov1967 (Jan 14, 2012)

There are actually quite a few 24" MTB tires, just not in the ultra wide. I am not familar with your tire but Schwable makes a 24 X 2.4 tire called the Fat Albert:

Fat Albert Rear | Schwalbe North America

Maybe that will work for you? :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

Tioga Comp III's are classic BMX tires that look like a great knob pattern for soft / loose MTB use.

Link: bmx tires











> How many BMX tire designs introduced in the 80's are still being raced on the tracks today? Just one - the legendary Competition III. While Tioga's own PowerBlock is more suitable for today's hard-pack race tracks, there's still no better tire for loose or muddy dirt than the original Comp-III.
> 
> Standard 60 TPI Casing
> Steel Bead
> ...


Do the old BMX thing and put the 1.75 in the back for low rotational inertia and the 2.1 in front for steering traction/flotation.

Good prices at Dan's Comp and Amazon.

I almost ordered these for my daughter but I found some old Ground Control 1.8's in good shape.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Mow Joe


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

The Rocket Ron tires arrived last night. ~420g eadh for 24x2.1


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

IAmHolland said:


> The Rocket Ron tires arrived last night. ~420g eadh for 24x2.1


They do RoRo now? Will be a good front tire to go with Mow Joe in the rear.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Axe said:


> They do RoRo now? Will be a good front tire to go with Mow Joe in the rear.


They've been doing the 24" RoRo for a while now.And yes, the RoRo make a great front tire.:thumbsup:


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Axe said:


> They do RoRo now? Will be a good front tire to go with Mow Joe in the rear.





xc71 said:


> They've been doing the 24" RoRo for a while now.And yes, the RoRo make a great front tire.:thumbsup:


Mow Joe in the rear, eh? I am doing Rocket Ron on both ends. Is the Mow Joe faster? I was going for weight + volume + speed.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

IAmHolland said:


> Mow Joe in the rear, eh? I am doing Rocket Ron on both ends. Is the Mow Joe faster? I was going for weight + volume + speed.


On my 26 bike I did not like RoRo in the rear. I usually go for Racing Ralph. For a kid I would guess that a bit smaller rear tire with a faster rolling pattern will do even better.

This goes on Scott Spark Jr 24. Which already lost a few pounds, couple more to go. Need to find an air fork.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Axe said:


> On my 26 bike I did not like RoRo in the rear. I usually go for Racing Ralph. For a kid I would guess that a bit smaller rear tire with a faster rolling pattern will do even better.
> 
> This goes on Scott Spark Jr 24. Which already lost a few pounds, couple more to go. Need to find an air fork.


Thanks. I'm building a HT for my son with a SID. I've never used Schwalbe, I tend to use WTB for my own tires so I can't really correlate.

If he wears out the RoRo, I'll check out the MoJo in the rear and RoRo in the front. Schwalbe is expensive.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Can I ask you guys where you are getting the Rocket Rons from? I just picked up my son the Marin Bayview ING deal and would like to beef up the tires and drop a few grams.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 3, 2013)

Great thread - I just bought my son a Mow Joe (rear)/Rocket Ron (front) setup, can't wait for them to come so I can put them on for him. Had to get the MJ from an eBay seller in the UK.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

My daughter's set of Moe Joes are now worn out. Now that she's really stepping it up on the downhills I got a set of Rocket Rons. Like with the Moe Joes, they setup easily ghetto tubeless and hold air well. They are a larger volume tyre than the Moe Joes with very little extra weight penalty. So far they have worked well front and rear in both wet and dry conditions. A Moe Joe rear is probably just as good but the RoRo front certainly offers more grip when leaned over.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

My son rides SB8's in MD. He's really light, so we run them very low pressure (15 psi). He hasn't had any problems at all with traction, riding Montgomery County trails in conditions ranging from dry & fast to tacky & damp with occasional puddles.

I looked at other options like Schwalbes, but I couldn't justify spending $100 on tires for a $200 bike. The SB8 wire bead tires were $20 each.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

just put some RO RO's on my sons Trek mt240 he could feel the difference rite away. and they weighed so much less than the bontragers that were on it.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

No doubt. Those Bontrager 24 inch tires weigh about 800 grams a piece.

Sent from a boring meeting.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

RoRo's in 24x2.1 are only $30 each from CRC. No need to spend $100 on tyres. But even if they were, I think tyres is the last place you want to skimp on. Sure they wear out but it took my daughter about 2 years and several thousand kms offroad to wear out the Moe Joes that were $40 each. $40 on tyres per year is nothing.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

how are people finding rocket rons puncture resistance? I've read a lot of reviews for the 26 tyre and they don't seem to survive very well lol


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

my 85 pound son has had ro ro since mid june and he has 500 miles no flats and tire look new still . he is faster on his bike compared to the stock bontrangers. he loves the tires and i feel it was well worth the cost

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

I wouldn't get all caught-up in tire weight, or pressure. I have a 12yo riding 2.5" Maxxis High Rollers, and he racks up all kinds of miles. We do the squish test to find his optimum pressure. He really uses the extra volume off-road 

My 14yo runs the 2.1 SB8's,. It's a good tire for him, but he's off-road much less.

I also run 24's, and usually pull from my secret stash of DH tires. I currently run the DMR Moto-Digger - it's like an off-road version of the Maxxis Holy Roller. The DMR's and a few other 24's are available in the EU/UK, and shipping for a pair is not prohibitive. 

Tom P.


----------



## GauchoGreg (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, after battling through the net trying to find a better alternative for an upcoming birthday (1 week off, so shipping from Ireland not a good option), I opted for going Kenda SB8s on both the front and rear. Live in Bend, where we have limited mud, more hard-pack. REALLY wanted to shed a lot of weight. And, figure even the SB8s will end up giving him considerably better traction than his current stock tires. Ideally, I would have liked the RoRos & MoJoes. Hopefully the SB8s work out on the rear. Either way, I think he only has one, maybe two more years on this bike, and worse case scenario, I replace just the rear with something like the MowJoe.

Now, do I / can I go tubeless (ghetto?) with the SB8s and stock 2011 Hot Rock wheels?


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

GauchoGreg said:


> Now, do I / can I go tubeless (ghetto?) with the SB8s and stock 2011 Hot Rock wheels?


That I don't know, but it may not be worth it. I'm running 24x1.95 SB8's on my 70-lb son's bike with superlight Intense Race Light tubes. We usually run his tire pressure at about 15 psi. No flats, no problems, very light, great traction. I'd say on a kids' bike, the payback for ghetto tubeless is minimal, when compared to the hassle. Since the rider is so light, you can still run super low pressure with tubes.


----------



## GauchoGreg (Jun 25, 2013)

joe_bloe said:


> That I don't know, but it may not be worth it. I'm running 24x1.95 SB8's on my 70-lb son's bike with superlight Intense Race Light tubes. We usually run his tire pressure at about 15 psi. No flats, no problems, very light, great traction. I'd say on a kids' bike, the payback for ghetto tubeless is minimal, when compared to the hassle. Since the rider is so light, you can still run super low pressure with tubes.


Thanks for the feedback. I'll keep it simple.


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

Has anyone found a good source of 24" tires recently? Very few online stores seem to carry them any more. I haven't had much luck finding Mow Joes or Small Block 8s at decent prices anywhere. Especially if you're looking for folding beads. I got Rocket Rons in 24x2.1 last June for less than $35 from Chain Reaction, but now they don't even carry them.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

tubored said:


> Has anyone found a good source of 24" tires recently? Very few online stores seem to carry them any more. I haven't had much luck finding Mow Joes or Small Block 8s at decent prices anywhere. Especially if you're looking for folding beads. I got Rocket Rons in 24x2.1 last June for less than $35 from Chain Reaction, but now they don't even carry them.


Yea, the Rons are out of production it seems though ppl keep recommending them. Yet Schwalbe hasn't listed them in stock since 2013 it seems like.

You can find SB8's here. I got a pair a couple months ago.

Kenda Small Block-8 K tire, 24 x 2.1 in. DTC, Tires


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My son rode the Maxxis Snypers mentioned earlier in this thread for two years. They still look new.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

With current non-availability of schwalbe 24" tires, the Bontrager XR-1 comp looks likeone of the better currently available options;
Bontrager XR1 Comp Tire - Trek Bicycle Superstore

It is not particularly wide at 1.85" and weighs 482gr each, cost $25 through Trek.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Just picked up a small block eight, 2.1, in Kevlar. Pretty sure it was from universal cycles.


----------

